# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Sci-Fi Maps for Swashbuckling Mech Adventure!

## Sassy_warsat

Hello!

I'm looking for a few maps at a fairly unusual scale due to the larger ranges and size of the combatants in question. Specifically, I'm looking for 

one overworld map based on a city similar to Marseilles and already have some viable concept art for the architecture and style.three "arena" style maps, one massive indoors space, one underground, and one by a giant crashed ship far below the sea.

I'm good with top-down ortho view or iso view, but would likely commission a simplified "boundaries only" version in top-down ortho to go with any iso view treatment.

----------


## Sapiento

> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking for a few maps at a fairly unusual scale due to the larger ranges and size of the combatants in question. Specifically, I'm looking for 
> 
> one overworld map based on a city similar to Marseilles and already have some viable concept art for the architecture and style.three "arena" style maps, one massive indoors space, one underground, and one by a giant crashed ship far below the sea.
> 
> I'm good with top-down ortho view or iso view, but would likely commission a simplified "boundaries only" version in top-down ortho to go with any iso view treatment.


Which size for the maps?

----------


## Sassy_warsat

> Which size for the maps?


Definitely at least print-on-demand quality, probably at about the size for a 2 page spread, so 2x 8.5x11, though it'll be fold out.

----------


## Sapiento

> Definitely at least print-on-demand quality, probably at about the size for a 2 page spread, so 2x 8.5x11, though it'll be fold out.


Send me an e-mai. contact(AT)fantasy-map.net

----------


## moysh85

I'm Moy. I work as a professional freelance illustrator and do maps from time to time. 

You may check out some work - https://www.deviantart.com/firedudew.../map-and-tiles

Thank you for your time. If you have any inquiries, feel free to email me - moysh85 at gmail dot com

----------

